# Screw experts



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When fitting the new style clump crusher to my Mythos the original screw holding the chute in place was absolutely stuck fast, and we ended up having no choice but to drill it out. The original screw is M3X6.

Presuming I need something with a slightly larger thread, do I have enough info with your help, to go in and ask for something. The length is critical bt I do not understand data about screws!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Is this what you're after?

http://www.moddiy.com/products/M3.0-x-6mm-Black-Thumb-Screws-(M3X6).html?setCurrencyId=6&gclid=CNfCmJbwh88CFcKfGwodFOcC6A

I

M3 it's the size of thread and 6 is the length.

If you need bigger try M3.5, that's the size of socket screws and think I may have a 3.5 tall in the van


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Is this what you're after?
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/M3.0-x-6mm-Black-Thumb-Screws-(M3X6).html?setCurrencyId=6&gclid=CNfCmJbwh88CFcKfGwodFOcC6A
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason. I will go to my local shop tomorrow and grab a coulee of each! There is always something going on!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just give me a shout if you need a hand or a lend of my tap.

You need to ask for 3.5Mx6mm

Haha


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Just give me a shout if you need a hand or a lend of my tap.
> 
> You need to ask for 3.5Mx6mm
> 
> Haha


I am famed for my diy skills! I will see if I can source tomorrow but it seems a shame to ask you to come over for such a small thing!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

As above M3 is thread size and 6 is (Should be!) the length.

If there's nothing wrong with the original thread you just need a new screw.

If the thread is damaged it may need a tap running through it or drilling and tapping to 3.5 or 4mm.........

If there's a chance of contact with food stuffs stainless steel is advisable.

http://www.orbitalfasteners.co.uk are generally the cheapest for s/s svrews in various sizes and quantities.

HTH and good luck !!!

And please post photos.

You KNOW we're all nosy!!!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had better explain in more detail. When my son drilled the screw out, we had spare originals M3X6 with the crusher, but they do not fit the hole and are slack. We used a self tapper of a slightly larger size but it is too long and when tightened, hits the burr carrier. SO, I thought (stupidly?) that just getting a larger thread sized self tapper would work?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I had better explain in more detail. When my son drilled the screw out, we had spare originals M3X6 with the crusher, but they do not fit the hole and are slack. We used a self tapper of a slightly larger size but it is too long and when tightened, hits the burr carrier. SO, I thought (stupidly?) that just getting a larger thread sized self tapper would work?


Oops!!!

Sounds like you may've bored the hole out larger than M3.

Here's a quick way of checking if a 3.5 would fit. Take a screw out of a household socket and if it's slightly larger than the hole, you can tap it out and just need to source a 6mm long one or cut one down. Sounds an easy fix.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

will try that tomorrow jason.....many thanks


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Self tappers' grip depends on the material you're screwing into.

If you're going to do the job properly, you'll need to know the size of the hole you made, and drill it to the next tap-drill size, to get a fresh start for the new tap size...

Or, you coud se an engineering filler and re-drill to original size...

Or, you could use a thread insert like a Helicoil or similar...

For future reference, if you get a decent drill bit that's slightly smaller than the screw/setscrew/bolt diameter, and use a drill press rather than hand drill, the offending bolt will usually free itself during the drilling, because of the heat/torque/release of corrosion/stress etc. I just succesfully did this on 3 of my car's 4 brake discs. I had to use a clearance size drill on the 4th, and re-tap to clean the threads out.

Good luck!

NBN


----------

